# 20" mclane with reel roller how much



## Socalmisfit712 (Jun 3, 2020)

What's up guys I am gonna sell my mclane 10 blade reel mower with a grooved front reel roller. I believe it is a 2013 by what the motor says, things like brand new, runs great. I have the backlapping kit and some compound to go with it, also has the catcher. Just wondering what u guys think I can get for it. Check out the pics and let me know. Thanks


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Let me know if you'd be interested in selling the roller separately. I'd send you my wheel assembly so you would not be left hanging, lol


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Wish you were closer.. I've seen ancient versions of these go for $200-400 locally. This one being in such good condition can probably fetch double that.


----------



## Socalmisfit712 (Jun 3, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> Let me know if you'd be interested in selling the roller separately. I'd send you my wheel assembly so you would not be left hanging, lol


Sorry man it's a package deal 👍


----------



## Socalmisfit712 (Jun 3, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Wish you were closer.. I've seen ancient versions of these go for $200-400 locally. This one being in such good condition can probably fetch double that.


Yeah I picked this one up not running, had to clean out the carb and it was perfect then added the roller. Where u at?


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Washington State @Socalmisfit712 . Shipping it wouldnt be worth the price


----------



## Socalmisfit712 (Jun 3, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Washington State @Socalmisfit712 . Shipping it wouldnt be worth the price


Yeah that's pretty far for a mower, thought maybe we can meet half way, but after fuel it's almost not worth it. I went to Colorado last week to pick up a log splitter but that's a different story.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I bought a 20" McLane earlier this week for $25 (twenty-five) and plan to keep it as my scalp mower. It's too small for normal use on 20K of turf, but I figure if I only use it for scalping I can hopefully keep my GM1600 reel in much better shape throughout the season.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Socalmisfit712 said:


> SOLARSUPLEX said:
> 
> 
> > Washington State @Socalmisfit712 . Shipping it wouldnt be worth the price
> ...


That's a big azz splitter you got there!


----------



## Socalmisfit712 (Jun 3, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Socalmisfit712 said:
> 
> 
> > SOLARSUPLEX said:
> ...


Yeah just picked it up, a lot faster than my old mtd yard machine. I still use the old one for the big rounds to split them into quarters when they don't fit in the trough. But it makes short work of the wood with the 4 way wedge. Best thing about it is the log lift, it's nice having the wood picked up for u and u just roll them in.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I am interested. I am near Palm Springs area in Socal


----------

